# IOD Coder development



## cjsmsu (Jan 12, 2015)

Does anyone know about this program? What are our thoughts?


----------



## chayawieder (Jan 19, 2015)

not everyone realizes that this is for INPATIENT ONLY! if you want to do IP and you have the 40 hours per week to commit, it is a good idea, if they accept you.


----------



## KVERGAMINI (Jan 21, 2015)

Morning! I did a webinar yesterday. It's 13 weeks and 3 phases. the 1st step is to complete the app and build your profile. Next, you will be invited to take a behavioral assessment. If you make it past that, you take the coding assessment. If you make it past that, you participate in the interview. They Only have about 10 positions to offer every month and a half. There were 500 people on the webinar alone so lot's of competition. But if you make it its $10/hr..if you can survive on that..for 13 weeks. Then its bumped to $15/hr after graduation and $17 if you get the CCS.


----------

